# Three Rivers Festival Vintage Trans-Am race - July 11, Fort Wayne, IN



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*Three Rivers Festival Vintage Trans-Am Race Saturday July 11
Three Rivers Festival in Fort Wayne, IN*​This official Three Rivers Festival event will be held outdoors on a street course on Calhoun street just west of Headwaters Park in downtown Fort Wayne, IN. Pit space with electricity will be available in the pavillion in Headwaters park. Three heats and a main will be run with all heats and mains being 8 minutes. Entry fee for pre-registrations will be $25 and $35 day of race. Each entry will recieve a free T-shirt and entry tickets for the door prize drawings. Trophies will be awarded. With the turnouts that Summit Raceway had at this past season's Vintage Trans-Am Midwest Super Series event, and the VTA class at the ROAR Region 5 Onroad, we are expecting a great crowd. Check out the flyer and registraion form HERE.
Links to the flyer and entry can also be found at the Summit R/C Raceway website at www.summitrcraceway.com, and at the Three Rivers Festival website at www.trfonline.org. 
Also check out the many other events taking place during the Festival. The racing will take place withing walking distance of the Verizon Events Pavillion, Arts in the Park display, the Meijer Fest Unlimited with kiddie rides, helicopter rides, bungee jumping and climbing wall, the Crafter's Market and of course Food Alley with a huge selection of festival foods to enjoy.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I like the funnel cakes...:hat:











Should be an awesome race. Fun for all ages.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Sent my registration in this morning.

Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Should be a great day of racing. The track layout will be big. Nice covered pits. We raced there years ago at the Ribfest and the pavement is smooth with good traction.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Anyone with a Slash truck, I think we will have an exhibition showing the excitement of Slash truck racing. Expect lots of shenanigans.

Ben


----------



## hussel7 (Apr 7, 2007)

rain date? or what will happen if i preregister? will we have to pay to get into the festival? or is somthing worked out?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

hussel7 said:


> rain date? or what will happen if i preregister? will we have to pay to get into the festival? or is somthing worked out?


 Rain date will be the next day (sunday). If there is no race for any reason entree fees will be refunded.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

hussel7 said:


> rain date? or what will happen if i preregister? will we have to pay to get into the festival? or is somthing worked out?


Rain as per Dale's response. Most of the festival stuff is free to walk around to. The vendors stuff is all free. The beer tents that get rocking in the evenings will cost a few bucks, but their usually worth it.:hat:



wallyworld said:


> Rain date will be the next day (sunday). If there is no race for any reason entree fees will be refunded.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Will the track actually be on Calhoun street, or in a parking lot in the park? Will there be parking close by? I haven't been to a TRF in a long time...was hoping not to have to carry my stuff to far if I make it.

Thanks, Denney


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Calhoun street ends in a cultisac. The track will be there. We have to get details from the parks dept on where we'll park. It should be pretty close.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

At a minimum, it would be nice to have a loading/unloading area next to the track if possible. Keep us updated on the parking location.

Thanks.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> At a minimum, it would be nice to have a loading/unloading area next to the track if possible. Keep us updated on the parking location.
> 
> Thanks.


 I will have more info on this subject friday. Dale.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I received more details on the awards today for the event. Trophies will be awarded to the top 8 finishers in the A-main and the top 3 finishers in the A-main will also receive cash awards. First place $500.00, second place $250.00, and third place $100.00. Hope everyone can attend and join in the fun of the VTA racing and the festival.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Dale, the link in your message is not working.

Also, can someone confirm if this is the location for the race - http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...106,-85.140916&spn=0.001896,0.003433&t=h&z=18


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

If the race is rained out you could probably just use the results from the Div 5 race to make the prize payouts...seems fair to me, anyway.

Denney


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Also, can someone confirm if this is the location for the race - http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...106,-85.140916&spn=0.001896,0.003433&t=h&z=18


 That's it Brian. We'll be racing on Calhoun St. just to the south of the cul-de-sac. Thats the covered pavilliun off to the right of the street. There are plenty of electric outlets, restrooms, and space for tables. We raced there a few years ago during Ribfest and it worked out great.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Dale, the link in your message is not working.


 Thanks Brian. They'll have the press release on their website soon and then I'll put another post up at that time.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

I assume we need to bring our own extension cord and stuff but do we need to bring a table and chair to pit on or will they be provided there? Also do we need our own EZ-up if the pavilion gets filled up so we have some shade? Any info would be great.....Kevin K.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Denney said:


> If the race is rained out you could probably just use the results from the Div 5 race to make the prize payouts...seems fair to me, anyway.
> 
> Denney


Excellent, I can get $250 and stay in the shade


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

TrickyOne said:


> I assume we need to bring our own extension cord and stuff but do we need to bring a table and chair to pit on or will they be provided there? Also do we need our own EZ-up if the pavilion gets filled up so we have some shade? Any info would be great.....Kevin K.


 Hi Kevin. You gonna bring that big bad stang down for our event? Yes, everyone should bring extention chords, tables and chairs. Please contact me me if this isn't possible and we'll be sure to have these for you. Also if you have EZ ups bring them. I've been getting e-mails from VTA racers from all over and I believe this is going to be a big one for sure. The Three Rivers Festival commitee continues to tell me they want to make this a yearly event and has big plans for this event for the future. Dale.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Dale....yeah I think Im going to make the event I just need to mail off my entry its sitting here on my desk now. It sounds like it should be a really good time and having it at the fair is even better. Thanks for the info on what we need to bring I will make sure I have all of that for the day. See you all in a couple weeks.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Press release from the Three Rivers Festival regarding the Vintage Trans-Am race and the Rock the Fort rock crawling competition.

http://www.trfonline.org/Press Releases/06-08-09 Summit Raceway.pdf


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

sheath said:


> Press release from the Three Rivers Festival regarding the Vintage Trans-Am race and the Rock the Fort rock crawling competition.
> 
> http://www.trfonline.org/Press Releases/06-08-09 Summit Raceway.pdf


The press release said there will be practice on Friday.Is this correct? What time will the track open on Friday?


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Lugnutz said:


> The press release said there will be practice on Friday.Is this correct? What time will the track open on Friday?


 Practice will be 6PM-9PM.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Many people have asked about parking. We will be parking in a lot off of Harrison St. near the river. The best way to get to the parking lot is to take Clinton St. South, turn right onto 4th St., left onto Harrison, cross the river, and the parking lot is on the left side of the road. There should be police there to let you into the parking lot. It is as close as we could get to the track.

Should be a great day of racing. 

John


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update on the parking. 

Will there be a drop-off point near the track that we can load/unload our equipment? If not I don't mind a little walk, but want to know in advance in case I need to bring something with wheels to haul my totes.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

I would bring something with wheels to haul stuff. The parking lot is still a little bit of a walk. As for a drop off point, the parking lot will still be the best bet. There might be a better drop off point, but we won't know for sure until we get the track setup.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

All the festival activities will make it hard to drive up and unload. The parade ends a block away from where we'll be. Public exposure will be awesome, but we sacrifice a little convienence.

ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

jak43 said:


> Many people have asked about parking. We will be parking in a lot off of Harrison St. near the river. The best way to get to the parking lot is to take Clinton St. South, turn right onto 4th St., left onto Harrison, cross the river, and the parking lot is on the left side of the road. There should be police there to let you into the parking lot. It is as close as we could get to the track. John


 For those traveling interstate I-69 take exit 111 only to avoid parade route and then go south on Lima Rd (Also at that exit there are several hotels and restaurants). Lima Rd. will then turn into Clinton as you continue toward downtown. I recieved a phone call today from Jeff Johnson that seven racers plan to attend from Columbus, Ohio. :thumbsup:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

for those of you that are wanting to spend the night hear is a down town hotel that is only a few blocks from the race, and TRF gets us a discount.

Fort Wayne Hotel & Conference Center
(260) 422-5511
300 E. Washington Blvd.
$69.00 + tax mention TRF


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Early weather forcasts are calling for a beautiful mid-80s July day. 

Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Only a couple more days until the big race. Can't wait.

John


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

jak43 said:


> Many people have asked about parking. We will be parking in a lot off of Harrison St. near the river. The best way to get to the parking lot is to take Clinton St. South, turn right onto 4th St., left onto Harrison, cross the river, and the parking lot is on the left side of the road. There should be police there to let you into the parking lot. It is as close as we could get to the track.
> 
> Should be a great day of racing.
> 
> John


What is the address of the parking lot or the nearest intersection to the parking lot (or GPS location) so I can program it into my GPS.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Is it possible to pre-register by phone (or internet) before the event? I don't think the U.S. mail can get a check in an envelope delivered there by Friday.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

I mailed off my entry form almost 2 weeks ago and I still havent seen the check clear my account is there any way to make sure that Im registered? I wouldnt want to get there and pay the late fee you know. Also how far is the all the fair stuff from where we are racing. Like is food and bathrooms and stuff like that walking distance to get to between races?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

TrickyOne said:


> I mailed off my entry form almost 2 weeks ago and I still havent seen the check clear my account is there any way to make sure that Im registered? I wouldnt want to get there and pay the late fee you know. Also how far is the all the fair stuff from where we are racing. Like is food and bathrooms and stuff like that walking distance to get to between races?


Everything should be a block away or so.

If you have money questions, you'll have to contact the festival office here.....
http://www.trfonline.org/contact-us

Summit Raceway isn't handling any of the registration duties.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

TrickyOne said:


> I mailed off my entry form almost 2 weeks ago and I still havent seen the check clear my account is there any way to make sure that Im registered? I wouldnt want to get there and pay the late fee you know. Also how far is the all the fair stuff from where we are racing. Like is food and bathrooms and stuff like that walking distance to get to between races?


 Bathrooms for the racers will be at the pavilion. Also I found out today there will be a $100 gift certificate for Granite City bar and grill restaurant awarded to the winner of the concours this saturday.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> What is the address of the parking lot or the nearest intersection to the parking lot (or GPS location) so I can program it into my GPS.



A address you can use is 300 S. Calhoun St , Ft Wayne, 46802

A map...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....083257,-85.140942&spn=0.003356,0.009645&z=17

The pin marked A is that address and basically where we'll be. If you look to the left of the pin is a little finger coming off of S. Harrison ST pointed towards the cultisac. The finger is where we will be parking. You will have to come in from the north via the directions John recommended a few posts back. The parade shenanigans will have a lot of the streets to the south jammed up. Also, EARLIER THE BETTER.

Ben


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks for all the info guys....See you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Track is all setup and ready to go. Should be a great day of racing. The pit area is great. Remember to bring your own tables and chairs.

John


----------



## hussel7 (Apr 7, 2007)

*rain*

Will rain tires be substituted? Lol


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice thread hijack there dude......


Great day of racing. The rain actually made the track 1000 times better then it was the evening before. All was dry and hooked up by 11am.

Congrats to local legend John Kissel for winning the home team a little money. Great racing in the main, everyone maintained their manners and had a great time. The crowds were great all day as well.

Look forward to next year for sure. Big thanks to the Three Rivers Festival crew and Summit Raceway for the exciting day.

Ben


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A great day of racing! From the first qualifier, I think I was destined to end up the BQ. Couldn't quite make the jump up to the top 10, but managed to stay ahead of the rest of the pack. Check out the results on www.summitrcraceway.com or check out this LINK.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Dale and crew for another great day of racing. Good track design, well ran race, and top notch drivers, business as usual for you guys. Also thanks to the Three Rivers Festival for having us.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Check out the front page of www.summitrcraceway.com for photos from the Three Rivers Festival Vintage Trans-Am race!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sheath said:


> Check out the front page of www.summitrcraceway.com for photos from the Three Rivers Festival Vintage Trans-Am race!


 Thanks Scott, good job on the slideshow. Thanks everyone for coming and providing great racing action all day saturday. This was all thrown together in the last couple of months so we feel we can do much better in certain areas for next years event. Thanks to the A-Team ( Kyle Sorg, Seth Barrand and John Kissel) and all the others who worked on the event. Mike Holley who made this event possible was really impressed with the racing action and the way the crowds enjoyed it so much he definately wants us back for next years Three Rivers Festival. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats on a great event...it looks like it was big fun for everyone & great for the hobby.

I'm glad the weather worked out for y'all.

Dale you sure know how to do these deals right:thumbsup:

Makes me wish I had a VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who organized this event. The parking was very close to the track. The pit pavillion was a permanent structure with plenty of power outlets, bathrooms, and enough room to have at least 100 racers. There was also plenty of food nearby. The track was also very close to other fair events and just across the street there was plenty of "fair food" and a midway with carnival games and rides.

Overall this was the best organized outdoor r/c event that I've ever participated in. Big thanks to the 3 Rivers Festival for allowing us to race as part of their event.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I also want to say thanks to everyone. The program was ran smooth and I had a blast. This was also the first time I had ever raced on asphalt (in any class) so it was a great experience for me. Can't wait till next year!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I added three short videos to the 'Roadcourse' page of the www.summitrcraceway.com website. Not a lot of racing action, but a little sample. I have the first lap of the VTA A-main (I was marshalling that race, so I couldn't film any more), the first few laps of the Slash A-main, and action from a Slash qualifier.
Check them out!!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Fort Wayne newspaper article: http://www.news-sentinel.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090713/NEWS/907130308


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Whats with the picture of my ass?











Ben


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone notice the article says "high-pitched car engines"? I don't remember a nitro-class being ran  :tongue:

Great coverage though! Exposure like this can only help the classes grow. Hopefully a majority of this year's spectators will be next year's racers


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:Congratulations out to John Kissel for second in vta and the big check, not to forget your friends when it comes time for pizza this winter at summit, great job!!! Special thanks for Dale, John, Seth, and all the summit crew for creating a fun weekend. and on a side note, who is Bill Zimmerman? He was sure fast in those slash trucks!!! hahaha:wave::tongue:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Anyone notice the article says "high-pitched car engines"? I don't remember a nitro-class being ran 

Great coverage though! Exposure like this can only help the classes grow. Hopefully a majority of this year's spectators will be next year's racers 


Those were the guys that changed pinions. Oops.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

nice video, seems like this should be an yearly event


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

The FT. Wayne 3 Rivers Festival is a yearly event. Every indication I got from the local VTA racers in FT. Wayne is that the Festival is eager to include an R/C event next year.


----------

